# Synchronisation des contacts



## Mumulisa (9 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, je souhaites recuperer mes contacts presents sur mon ipad vers mon iphone et mon ordinateur. Impossible de trouver... Merci de votre aide !


----------



## quetzal (9 Mars 2013)

Avec iOS 6.0 les contacts sont synchronisés entre tous les appareils, si tu entré le même compte via iCloud. Aucun problème donc.


----------

